# Another breeder inquiry...



## TZel (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi!
I spoke with Bob of Sundance when I was looking for our pup. He was very knowledgeable and helpful, and the puppies' parents are very accomplished. Hope you the best in your search!


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks Tzel! Did you end up getting a dog from them? If not, can I ask why? Thanks!


----------



## Cdnjennga (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know them, but their website says all the right things. Definitely worth contacting them to find out more! I actually prefer a minimal website, I find some breeders' websites too busy.


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

I have a girl, age 6 now, from Penny and Bob. They are wonderful. PM me for more details if you like.


----------



## meghf (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys! Furmom, I just PM'd you! 

Cdnjengga- I emailed them tonight. Hope to hear back in the next few days! Still have plenty of time to research the right breeder for me (a year) but it's still exciting!


----------

